# m3 mirror installation



## bikrboi (Apr 2, 2009)

I have a 2003 350z and I just purchased the powered led carbon fiber mirrors. They were easy to bolt on but the wire coloring is different from the cars wiring. Does anyone know which wires are for the mirror control. There were no detailed instructions anywhere.


----------

